# 2008 Southeastern Fall Rally In The Smokies



## Crawfish

Sorry if this seems like it's happening fast, but need to move fast on this as they will fill fast (kinda like TopSail)and they are the ONLY park that will take reservations this far out.

*Oct 31 - Nov 2, 2008* - the weekend before is almost full (booked) and Mrs. O'Leary stated that they can give us "all sorts" of attention for this weekend.

We have a block of 20 to 25 sites. *MAKE YOUR RESERVATIONS NOW*.....They will hold the block of sites for a month before they start releasing them to others. *RESERVE NOW*...they are the highest rated park in the smokies and the 2007 campground of the year...*DON'T DELAY!* When all the site's are gone they are gone.

CALL the number on the link below (1.800.850.8372 or 865.436.8372 if you can't get to it)

*Smokey Bear Campground*

When you make reservations, *MENTION YOU ARE WITH THE "OUTBACKER'S GROUP "*

*DON'T USE WEB SITE TO REGISTER FOR THE RALLY, .......CALL*

*GPS coordinates:* N:35.45.806 W:83.18.193

Details:

The O'Leary's are the owners

-One night deposit required and mention *"Outbackers Group"*
-10% off for 2 nights, 15% off for three or more nights (to get 15% off you must *pay cash*, so they don't have to pay CC fees)
-The clubhouse is ours for the entire time
-The morning of departure (Sunday for most of us) they are treating us to breakfast (former restaurant owners).
-They are giving us door prizes
-They have a huge group fire pit
-Super Wally World is 16 miles away. Food City is 10 miles away.
-You can cancel up to 30 days prior to arrival date with only a $10 cancellation charge.
-Go ahead and reserve now.....even if you can't make it, we can find a taker for your spot.

*Reservations So Far:*

01) ZoomZoom8 - 10/29-11/2
02) Crawfish - 10/28 - 11/02
03) Jim & Katrina 10/29 - 11/02
04) Campingnut18 - 10/31 - 11/02
05) Outbackgeorgia - 10/30 - 11/02
06) fl_diesel - 10/28 - 11/02
07) LabbyCampers - 10/25 - 11/02
08) need2mellowout - 10/30 - 11/02
09) outbackmac - 10/28 - 11/2
10) sleecjr - 10/26 - 11/2
11) NC Outbacker - 10/31 - 11/2
12) W4DRR - 10/30 - 11/02
13) Wolfpackers - 10/31 - 11/3
14) KJDJ - 10/25 - 11/02
15) Whodey - 10/30 - 11/02
16) Rollrs45 - 10/29 - 11/02
17) Dreamtimers - 10/31 - 11/02
18) Kenstand - 10/26 - 11/02
19) ee4308 - 10/28 - 11/02
20) Sew4fun5er - 10/28 - 11/03
21) having fun - 10/30 - 11/02
22) monkeeman - ??
23) Kywoman - 10/29 - 11/02
24) Tonka - 10/30 - 11/02
25) Jim's Son and girlfriend of Jim's Son (staying in a cabin)
26) Jim Savage - 10/30 - Who Knows
27) Gilligan - 10/30 - 11/02
28) Switchman1000 - 10/31 - 11/02

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

WE ARE IN. i told them to put me between gordon and leon.








ill never get any sleep now..

thanks for seeting this up so fast. it sounds like they are going to give us another great rally.

we need to book all 49 sites with outbackers.
come on guys do it now. she said they wont charge the card until later on.

lamar


----------



## outbackgeorgia

OK,

Add us to the list, starting on Thursday thru Sunday.
Dogs are no problem if we "clean up" after them. 
Seems like they keep a pretty clean campground!
Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## fl_diesel

We booked Tues thru Sunday. Let the countdown begin!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

7 reservations a day for 6 days and the campground is OURS.........they will never be the same........Halloween is on Friday in 2008 !!!!!


----------



## need2mellowout

We're in!

need2mellowout - 10/30 - 11/02

Tony


----------



## Crawfish

We got a crowd building here, 8 so far. When Jim talked to the campground he told them we had 28 sign up this year and the lady told him if we signed up 28 for next year she would let us have the whole campground to our self's, except for one or two seasonal's. So lets get to work and get at least 28 signed up so the whole campground will be ours.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

The Admin and Moderators need to give us back the ability to delete our own posts so double posting will not happen.

Leon


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

We're in! B&J_GAKampers - 10/30 - 11/2

Right now we're booked for 10/30 - 11/2 for sure. But that might change...we're still considering going up earlier than the 30th.

Juleen


----------



## outbackmac

01) ZoomZoom8 - 10/29-11/2
02) Crawfish - 10/28 - 11/02
03) Jim & Katrina 10/29 - 11/02
04) Campingnut18 - 10/31 - 11/02
05) Outbackgeorgia - 10/30 - 11/02
06) jgheesling - 10/30 - 11/02
07) fl_diesel - 10/28 - 11/02
08) need2mellowout - 10/30 - 11/02
09) B&J_GAKampers - 10/30 - 11/2
09) outbackmac - 10/28 - 11/2

Whats everyone waiting for call now this is a small campground. As Campingnut18 said lets book the whole campground.


----------



## sleecjr

01) ZoomZoom8 - 10/29-11/2
02) Crawfish - 10/28 - 11/02
03) Jim & Katrina 10/29 - 11/02
04) Campingnut18 - 10/31 - 11/02
05) Outbackgeorgia - 10/30 - 11/02
06) jgheesling - 10/30 - 11/02
07) fl_diesel - 10/28 - 11/02
08) need2mellowout - 10/30 - 11/02
09) B&J_GAKampers - 10/30 - 11/2
09) outbackmac - 10/28 - 11/2
10) sleecjr - 10-26-11-2

We are In!!!!!


----------



## W4DRR

01) ZoomZoom8 - 10/29-11/2
02) Crawfish - 10/28 - 11/02
03) Jim & Katrina 10/29 - 11/02
04) Campingnut18 - 10/31 - 11/02
05) Outbackgeorgia - 10/30 - 11/02
06) jgheesling - 10/30 - 11/02
07) fl_diesel - 10/28 - 11/02
08) need2mellowout - 10/30 - 11/02
09) B&J_GAKampers - 10/30 - 11/2
10) outbackmac - 10/28 - 11/2
11) sleecjr - 10-26-11-2

There were two #9's and I corrected it. The count is really up to 11.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> 01) ZoomZoom8 - 10/29-11/2
> 02) Crawfish - 10/28 - 11/02
> 03) Jim & Katrina 10/29 - 11/02
> 04) Campingnut18 - 10/31 - 11/02
> 05) Outbackgeorgia - 10/30 - 11/02
> 06) jgheesling - 10/30 - 11/02
> 07) fl_diesel - 10/28 - 11/02
> 08) need2mellowout - 10/30 - 11/02
> 09) B&J_GAKampers - 10/30 - 11/2
> 10) outbackmac - 10/28 - 11/2
> 11) sleecjr - 10-26-11-2
> 12) Campingforthenight -
> 
> There were two #9's and I corrected it. The count is really up to 11.
> 
> Bob


Bob, why don't you make it "12".









Uh, make that "13", Campingforthenight just signed on.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Bob, why don't you make it "12".


We are going to have to figure what days we want to do it. Since it is a longer drive than the last fall rally, we might want to add a day or two.
So I'll give the same reply Jack Benny did in that gag where a mugger told him "your money or your life"....
"I'm thinking."
(Boy, I'm showing my age now!)

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

sleecjr said:


> 10) sleecjr - 10-26-11-2
> 
> We are In!!!!!


Good thing!!! Especially since you started this.............


----------



## zoomzoom8

outbackmac said:


> Whats everyone waiting for call now this is a small campground. As Campingnut18 said lets book the whole campground.


This weekend should be good for sign ups.....a lot of folks here may not have had the time at work or during the week to look at this.


----------



## prevish gang

Ok, we are booked from Oct 30-Nov 3rd. DH doesn't know yet, but I will inform him when the time draws nearer. I figure, if we need to cancel, someone will happily take our spot. We are on site 49.

Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!!

14!!!

Half way to controlling the campground!!!

Way to go folks!!!


----------



## Paul and Amy

We should have been 8 since we made our reservation Tues/Wed night; however, we are 15 to the list now I believe.

Hope the campground is ours soon.....


----------



## sleecjr

zoomzoom8 said:


> 10) sleecjr - 10-26-11-2
> 
> We are In!!!!!


Good thing!!! Especially since you started this.............








[/quote]

Who me?


----------



## Paul and Amy

How long till we get there!


----------



## BchBum'sBoss

Just made reservations for us (Beachbum and "da Boss") We're coming in on the 28th and leaving Nov. 2. Gee, David is sure going to be surprised when he gets back from duck hunting or as I call it "sitting and watching the sunrise"









Linda


----------



## W4DRR

We're in! I just made the reservation for 10/30 - 11/2. They told me I was #17.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

Ok, I have gone through both threads and only count 16. Is there someone missing that I don't see?

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

O'tay boys and girls...lets finish filling this up this week........


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK....we should have had this full by now....what cha'll waiting for??? Sign up today!!


----------



## freefaller25

I made our reservation yesterday. We will be arriving Thursday the 30th and departing Sunday.









Dana


----------



## Wolfpackers

Well, DW and I were in Pigeon Forge, TN for the weekend and decided to return home via the CG to check it out. Mainly wanted to verify that I could get a site without having to dodge trees as I did at Moonshine Creek. The sites are a bit more open than at MC, but alas, no creek. Looks like a nice CG.

Funny thing, she was showing me who had which sites and I only recognized three of the names, two because their last name is part of their screen name and Gordon !!! Guess I'll have to pay more attention to those last names at future rallys !!









We are in for 10/31 to 11/3 on site 24.

See ya there if not before.
Brent


----------



## kjdj

Add KJDJ


----------



## Crawfish

kjdj said:


> Add KJDJ


What date are you coming in on and leaving?

We don't like many more to have the campground to our selfs. We only like about 8 more people to sign on.

Leon


----------



## kjdj

Crawfish said:


> Add KJDJ


What date are you coming in on and leaving?

We don't like many more to have the campground to our selfs. We only like about 8 more people to sign on.

Leon








[/quote]

30th-2nd
We'll check the kids out of school for this one.
I changed positions in the company. now I'll have more weekends!

Site decorating contest


----------



## whodey

Hey Outbackers

We made it in for the rally in the Smokies







. I found out that there put you in a site that your camper will fit in. I did ask to be next to Outbackmac and they said they will try to a range that.














Can't wait to meet you all. The guy I talk to was really nice and he said that we almost have the whole camp ground that weekend. So come on outbackers lets get it all.


----------



## whodey

Crawfish said:


> Sorry if this seems like it's happening fast, but need to move fast on this as they will fill fast (kinda like TopSail)and they are the ONLY park that will take reservations this far out.
> 
> *Oct 31 - Nov 2, 2008* - the weekend before is almost full (booked) and Mrs. O'Leary stated that they can give us "all sorts" of attention for this weekend.
> 
> We have a block of 20 to 25 sites. *MAKE YOUR RESERVATIONS NOW*.....They will hold the block of sites for a month before they start releasing them to others. *RESERVE NOW*...they are the highest rated park in the smokies and the 2007 campground of the year...*DON'T DELAY!* When all the site's are gone they are gone.
> 
> CALL the number on the link below (1.800.850.8372 or 865.436.8372 if you can't get to it)
> 
> *Smokey Bear Campground*
> 
> When you make reservations, *MENTION YOU ARE WITH THE "OUTBACKER'S GROUP "*
> 
> *DON'T USE WEB SITE TO REGISTER FOR THE RALLY, .......CALL*
> 
> *GPS coordinates:* N:35.45.806 W:83.18.193
> 
> Details:
> 
> The O'Leary's are the owners
> 
> -One night deposit required and mention *"Outbackers Group"*
> -10% off for 2 nights, 15% off for three or more nights (to get 15% off you must *pay cash*, so they don't have to pay CC fees)
> -The clubhouse is ours for the entire time
> -The morning of departure (Sunday for most of us) they are treating us to breakfast (former restaurant owners).
> -They are giving us door prizes
> -They have a huge group fire pit
> -Super Wally World is 16 miles away. Food City is 10 miles away.
> -You can cancel up to 30 days prior to arrival date with only a $10 cancellation charge.
> -Go ahead and reserve now.....even if you can't make it, we can find a taker for your spot.
> 
> *Reservations So Far:*
> 
> 01) ZoomZoom8 - 10/29-11/2
> 02) Crawfish - 10/28 - 11/02
> 03) Jim & Katrina 10/29 - 11/02
> 04) Campingnut18 - 10/31 - 11/02
> 05) Outbackgeorgia - 10/30 - 11/02
> 06) jgheesling - 10/30 - 11/02
> 07) fl_diesel - 10/28 - 11/02
> 08) LabbyCampers - 10/25 - 11/02
> 09) need2mellowout - 10/30 - 11/02
> 10) B&J_GAKampers - 10/30 - 11/2
> 11) outbackmac - 10/28 - 11/2
> 12) sleecjr - 10/26 - 11/2
> 13) Campforthenight - 10/28 - 11/02
> 14) Prevish Gang - 10/30 - 11/3
> 15) Beachbum - 10/28 - 11/02
> 16) W4DRR - 10/30 - 11/02
> 17) Freefaller25 - 10/30 - 11/02
> 18) Wolfpackers - 10/31 - 11/3
> 19) KJDJ - 10/30 - 11/02
> 20) whodey 10/30 - 11/02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Mike and JoAnna. Glad to hear you will be coming down. Yea, Jerry and Denise are, as we say in the South, "Good Folk". We had a great time this past Oct camping with them. Can't wait to meet y'all.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

welcome Mike & JoAnna.
glad you can make the trip next fall. i cant wait for the next s.e rally. 
kkep ane eye on this post for more info as we get close.

campingnut18


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Just rec'd my reservation postcard from Smokey Bear Campground!

Dave


----------



## outbackmac

Thanks leon i owe u one. Iam touched I will warn u about Mike later ha ha


----------



## whodey

outbackmac said:


> Thanks leon i owe u one. Iam touched I will warn u about Mike later ha ha


Hey Jerry

Did you get a site number yet for that weekend? Mike said some already have site numbers. When I talk to the guy I was asking him about certain site numbers and he said that they were already taken.

Let me know

Thanks 
Jo


----------



## outbackmac

To my daughter

No we do not have a site # yet


----------



## whodey

whodey said:


> Thanks leon i owe u one. Iam touched I will warn u about Mike later ha ha


Hey Jerry

Did you get a site number yet for that weekend? Mike said some already have site numbers. When I talk to the guy I was asking him about certain site numbers and he said that they were already taken.

Let me know

Thanks 
Jo
[/quote]

Thanks Dad















There's really nothing good to say about Mike is there








Can't wait to camping with you and Denise.








Email ya later.


----------



## whodey

whodey said:


> Thanks leon i owe u one. Iam touched I will warn u about Mike later ha ha


Hey Jerry

Did you get a site number yet for that weekend? Mike said some already have site numbers. When I talk to the guy I was asking him about certain site numbers and he said that they were already taken.

Let me know

Thanks 
Jo
[/quote]

Thanks Dad















There's really nothing good to say about Mike is there








Can't wait to go camping with you and Denise.








Email ya later.
[/quote]


----------



## Paul and Amy

I am lost.


----------



## outbackmac

Dont be lost joane thinks oam a father figure to her husband mike man is she lost.

Hows ur husband doing i forgot names already


----------



## Paul and Amy

Paul is fine. Been hunting killing all kinds of bambi and yogi's. Looking forward to another Rally with ya.......


----------



## mountainlady56

Calling to reserve a "papa cabin" tomorrow!








Darlene


----------



## Rollrs45

Ok guys we're in! We'll be coming in on Wednesday 29 and departing on the 2nd. Can't wait for that potluck dinner and those sweet Outbackmac concoctions! This year Lily will be with us so everyone better prepare........









Mike


----------



## Crawfish

Hey, that's great Mike. Glad y'all are coming. It would be hard to have a rally without Rollrs45.

Leon


----------



## Rollrs45

Crawfish said:


> Hey, that's great Mike. Glad y'all are coming. It would be hard to have a rally without Rollrs45.
> 
> Leon


I appreciate that. We were sort of bummed about Topsail, but when one door closes another opens, right? See you guys in Oct!!!

Mike


----------



## outbackmac

Glad to see it Mike. look forward to seeing you guys again


----------



## Dreamtimers

Just spoke with the CG. I've put my name on the list, but the person who is handling our group is out until 12/20/07, so... they won't complete any more reservations until her return. I hope it does not fill up during her absence.

If everything works, we'll be there Fri. and Sat. Night.

Well Leon, Stick me on the list as an in-process.

Dave


----------



## Crawfish

Dave, y'all need to come a few days before the rally. We had a great time at Moonshine during the week before the rally. We need to do it again. I will go ahead and put you down as coming.

Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

Crawfish said:


> Dave, y'all need to come a few days before the rally. We had a great time at Moonshine during the week before the rally. We need to do it again. I will go ahead and put you down as coming.
> 
> Leon


Would be nice, but being Halloween weekend, Kerri has to do some of that stuff with the church, and friends. I'll bring the TT on Fri. P&K will come late that evening after they are done at home.

D


----------



## kjdj

Crossed fingers. I just voted for a 2008/2009 school calendar the has the fall intersession that whole week. We usually spend the whole week in Gatlinburg for the fall intersession.

Y'all may be stuck with the KJDJ clan the whole week 10-25 till 11-2. WaHoooo!


----------



## Rollrs45

Dreamtimers said:


> Just spoke with the CG. I've put my name on the list, but the person who is handling our group is out until 12/20/07, so... they won't complete any more reservations until her return. I hope it does not fill up during her absence.
> 
> If everything works, we'll be there Fri. and Sat. Night.
> 
> Well Leon, Stick me on the list as an in-process.
> 
> Dave


You had me kind of worried after I read your post since it seems I made a reservation just before you did. Apparently the guy who you speak to is the husband (owner) and his wife assigns the spots. He stated we do have a reservation, he just is waiting on her return to assign the spots because he has no clue what sites have already been assigned. I called back and confirmed my reservation is good, he just doesn't know what site I'll have. You are probably in the same boast as we are. You may want to confirm that, though.

Mike


----------



## Dreamtimers

Rollrs45 said:


> Just spoke with the CG. I've put my name on the list, but the person who is handling our group is out until 12/20/07, so... they won't complete any more reservations until her return. I hope it does not fill up during her absence.
> 
> If everything works, we'll be there Fri. and Sat. Night.
> 
> Well Leon, Stick me on the list as an in-process.
> 
> Dave


You had me kind of worried after I read your post since it seems I made a reservation just before you did. Apparently the guy who you speak to is the husband (owner) and his wife assigns the spots. He stated we do have a reservation, he just is waiting on her return to assign the spots because he has no clue what sites have already been assigned. I called back and confirmed my reservation is good, he just doesn't know what site I'll have. You are probably in the same boast as we are. You may want to confirm that, though.

Mike
[/quote]
He told me she would call me back to do the reversation. I had to suggest/insist? that he take my name, number, info so I'm hoping they save me a spot.

Dave


----------



## Rollrs45

Dreamtimers said:


> Just spoke with the CG. I've put my name on the list, but the person who is handling our group is out until 12/20/07, so... they won't complete any more reservations until her return. I hope it does not fill up during her absence.
> 
> If everything works, we'll be there Fri. and Sat. Night.
> 
> Well Leon, Stick me on the list as an in-process.
> 
> Dave


You had me kind of worried after I read your post since it seems I made a reservation just before you did. Apparently the guy who you speak to is the husband (owner) and his wife assigns the spots. He stated we do have a reservation, he just is waiting on her return to assign the spots because he has no clue what sites have already been assigned. I called back and confirmed my reservation is good, he just doesn't know what site I'll have. You are probably in the same boast as we are. You may want to confirm that, though.

Mike
[/quote]
He told me she would call me back to do the reversation. I had to suggest/insist? that he take my name, number, info so I'm hoping they save me a spot.

Dave
[/quote]

I hope so, too. It would seem likely that you do, if he is putting everyones name on a list. I guess we'll both see soon enough.

Mike


----------



## Kenstand

Just signed up with Cheung (the owner). The DW and I are planning to arrive Oct 26 and stay until Nov 2.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

BTW, she mentioned that she plans on doing the credit card transaction for the one night deposit on February 1. It sounded like she was saving everyones information and that she would do our whole group that day. I guess you can check your credit card on February 2 to make sure you are in.


----------



## Crawfish

Kenstand said:


> Just signed up with Cheung (the owner). The DW and I are planning to arrive Oct 26 and stay until Nov 2.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone!


Great news Ken. It will be good to see y'all again. It has been a long time. Can't wait.

OK, Reverie, Oshields, Tonka, Tidefan, and NC Outbacker, let's get signed up. I know y'all will be coming. With all of y'all it will make 28 and we can have the whole campgroung to ourselves.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac

Now with buckeyes we can really show you southerners how to party.

Welcome ken look forward to camping with u guys


----------



## Crawfish

Uh oh, Gordon did you hear that?







Them Buckeyes should know we will be in them Tenn hills.









Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Just bumping this back to the front since the holidays are over.

If you are planning on attending the Fall Rally please make your reservations now. The campground told us if we have 28 people register they would let us have the campground to ourselves. We have 23 so far, so come people lets get those reservations in.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

i called this place to see if we could get a site for july 4th weekend.
she said they had sites open.
but because i only wanted the 3 day weekend ,she would not let me book any site.
she only wanted to book people for all week.
she told me to call back in about 2 months and see what they had left.

IM NOT TOO HAPPY about going here in the fall now. i will let them know how they may lose me and many others due to this.
im not sure after the fall rally i will ever return..

lamar


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Lamar,

We'll be at Vogel all week, they may have some open sites.

Dave


----------



## Paul and Amy

we are at Cloudland should any southeastern or such wish to join.


----------



## outbackmac

Has anyone heard from them in regards to deposit?


----------



## Crawfish

Jerry, all I have received is a card thanking me for the reservation. I will call tomorrow and check on it.

Leon


----------



## whodey

The DW talked to the cg today. She had been out of the country, and now she is trying to catchup on all the reservations. Her husband had been taking them, and are in need of some organization. She said she is going to assign sites based on size and children (try to keep the kids close to pg). Sounds like she will be getting a hold of everyone this week, but if you don't hear from her, I'd call by week's end.

Mike


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> i called this place to see if we could get a site for july 4th weekend.
> she said they had sites open.
> but because i only wanted the 3 day weekend ,she would not let me book any site.
> she only wanted to book people for all week.
> she told me to call back in about 2 months and see what they had left.
> 
> IM NOT TOO HAPPY about going here in the fall now. i will let them know how they may lose me and many others due to this.
> im not sure after the fall rally i will ever return..
> 
> lamar


You know what...without knowing what may have happened to them in the past, it's hard to pass judgment. They are a small campground. I would bet that if they had a large group (like ours) plan something then back out at the last minute it probably puts a huge hurt on them especially over a holiday weekend. Who knows.....but I bet they got burnt on something and are just covering their assets........just my .02


----------



## rebeccaswift

looks like i will be joining in on this camping trip to. me, taylor, AND the baby.


----------



## outbackmac

we are in site 17 anyone else


----------



## Crawfish

I got my receipt for the deposit in the mail and all it says is I am in a pull through. It didn't say what site number.

Wait, with further review it looks like I might be in site #38. There is a bunch of writing on my confirmation I don't quite understand it.

Leon


----------



## Paul and Amy

outbackmac said:


> we are in site 17 anyone else


someone from the CG said we had site 18?


----------



## outbackgeorgia

No site # on my reservation

Dave


----------



## Dreamtimers

The CG lady called us & said hubby had only listed us for one night, she thought it should be at least two, (which it was).
She changed it to two, but didn't ask for deposit, and we haven't heard anything since.

Dave


----------



## whodey

Got reply from Chris and she said we have site 40. We'll get a discount if we pay the remaining amount with cash when we arrive.


----------



## Rollrs45

whodey said:


> Got reply from Chris and she said we have site 40. We'll get a discount if we pay the remaining amount with cash when we arrive.


Same here.... I didn't read it long enough to see what site. When I saw the word discount all the other words just went blurry!

Mike


----------



## Wolfpackers

We stopped by there the Sunday before Thanksgiving and made our reservations. I'm supposed to have site 24, but haven't heard from them or gotten anything in the mail since that day.

Hmmm, maybe I should call.


----------



## whodey

We got another email today. Chris was saying it was a shame we were only coming down for 2 nights. She's trying to persuade us to stay another night, there's just so much to do. We would love to, but we will already be taking the kids out of school that Friday and won't have any extra vacation days.


----------



## outbackmac

WHODEY Whats more important hanging out with new OUTBACKERS or sending kids to school? Besides iam sure they would receive a much more valuable lesson camping then they ever could in school. At least this way they learn how the real world is not some make believe world they think we live in.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Dreamtimers said:


> The CG lady called us & said hubby had only listed us for one night, she thought it should be at least two, (which it was).
> She changed it to two, but didn't ask for deposit, and we haven't heard anything since.
> 
> Dave


Just got off the phone with the CG. They said all confirmations were mailed last week. Since we never got one, I called them. She couldn't find the record where we reserved last Dec. 4 or where they called us on Jan 24, so she did a new one. They have only one or two sites left, so if you DON'T have your confirmation, I'd call them ASAP!

Best of luck

Dave


----------



## fl_diesel

Dreamtimers said:


> The CG lady called us & said hubby had only listed us for one night, she thought it should be at least two, (which it was).
> She changed it to two, but didn't ask for deposit, and we haven't heard anything since.
> 
> Dave


Just got off the phone with the CG. They said all confirmations were mailed last week. Since we never got one, I called them. She couldn't find the record where we reserved last Dec. 4 or where they called us on Jan 24, so she did a new one. They have only one or two sites left, so if you DON'T have your confirmation, I'd call them ASAP!

Best of luck

Dave
[/quote]

We didn't get anything from them so I just called. They have us reserved for 28-2nd. She billed our credit card for one nights stay also. No site number.

Thanks for the info Dave.


----------



## sew4fun5er

Hi, Folks









Just got my reservation for the 28th thru the 3rd. Ray and I are looking forward to seeing all of you again.

Lola (Sew4fun5er)


----------



## Crawfish

That's great Lola. Looking forward to seeing you and Ray again.

Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

Got my confirmation yesterday,







No site listed.









Glad to be of help fl_diesel. Looking forward to seeing you again.

Dave


----------



## Wolfpackers

Wolfpackers said:


> Just got off the phone with the CG. They said all confirmations were mailed last week.


Should have posted earlier, but I did receive an email confirmation in mid-Feb that my credit card had been charged for one night's deposit and that I am still in site 24.

5'er is getting the warranty work done now so we will be ready to camp the first week of April. Wooohoooo !!


----------



## justinsnow0

Just an FYI. We just came back from Smoky Bear and they have done some improvements. They created a new spot #23. It's right along the tent area. If you get this site bring a long electrical cord, long hose and lond sewer hose. Hopefully they won't put any of you there but just a warning. The hookups are at the very front of the spot. It would also be tricky to back in there.

Other than that, this is a great campground. VERY friendly, VERY clean and VERY quiet. We loved our stay, we were there for 8 days.


----------



## Crawfish

Thanks for the update. Sounds good. Come back in Oct and join us for the rally. It's going to be fun.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> Uh oh, Gordon did you hear that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them Buckeyes should know we will be in them Tenn hills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


We play banjo's in the backwoods......he doesn't know us very well does he? Be afraid...........

I called and talk with Mrs. O'leary just to make sure things are good to go and that we had a reservation (never got a confirmation). She stated that things are great and can't wait to meet us all. She really looking forward to it. I also tried to hit them for some rally prizes.....we'll see.


----------



## NC Outbacker

We are booked for 10-31-08 to 11-2-08. See everyone there!
NC Outbackers


----------



## having_fun

NC Outbacker said:


> We are booked for 10-31-08 to 11-2-08. See everyone there!
> NC Outbackers


So you two are going to make it! We are still thinking about it, we would have to miss school. Google says its a 5 hour drive, not too bad. Did they indicate if they had more sites avail?


----------



## Crawfish

Come on Clayton, you know you want to.







Call them up and check to see if they have anymore sites left. As for the kids missing school. Just think how much they will learn in the Smokies that they can take back to their classmates.









Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

Crawfish said:


> Come on Clayton, you know you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call them up and check to see if they have anymore sites left. As for the kids missing school. Just think how much they will learn in the Smokies that they can take back to their classmates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


I'm taking the camper up on Fri. morn.. DW & DD will follow me up that evening after they are done in town. Take the day off & we'll go up together. As Leon said, "You KNOW you want to."









Dave


----------



## having_fun

I do, I do, I really really do want to. OK, we will call tomorrow. Me taking off work is no problem, but I would want to leave Thursday right after school and get there to have a least two full days (3 nights). Two nights is just not enouph for that drive, unpacking on Friday and packing on Sunday.


----------



## having_fun

OK, we're in! Oct 30th - Nov 2nd. Thurs, fri and sat night. Don't know a site number but she said there were just "a couple more sites" that weekend!

See everyone there, the count down begins.


----------



## Wolfpackers

having_fun said:


> OK, we're in! Oct 30th - Nov 2nd. Thurs, fri and sat night. Don't know a site number but she said there were just "a couple more sites" that weekend!
> 
> See everyone there, the count down begins.


Clayton,
Glad to hear you guys are coming. Look forward to seeing you again.









Oh yeah, if you have a Harbor Freight near you, their battery switches are cheap and fully enclosed. I have one and it's like the pic that tdvffjohn posted, black with the red key that you remove when battery is off. (you can tell I'm not after a high post count)









OK, back to the original thread now.








Brent


----------



## having_fun

We do have a Harbor Freight, thats where we got our red wagon we took to the beach at topsail. I've purchase quite a few things from them with low expectations, but most everything has been of decent quality.

The DW has allways wanted to do a trip into the smokies during the fall, ever since we got the camper years ago, so she is very happy. How many days now?


----------



## monkeeman

Count me and my family in. I called today, and got the last pull through site that they had. They told me they had two more back in sites left. Look forward to meeting a bunch of Outbackers.


----------



## campingnut18

welcome monkeeman. 
glad you can join us. i think this will be a great fall rally location.
i cant wait to meet you.

welocme,campingnut aka... lamar


----------



## 153Syr

We had such a dandy time at the factory rally (and I now have a nifty new cap, too) that we decided to make the trip to Gatlinburg in October! Hey, only about 800 miles. Should be a piece of cake as long as we don't get snow up here! Looking forward to meeting you all and catching up with the great folks we met in Indiana.

Keystone approved the warranty replacement of our unit's back panel (FG bubbling), and the dealer's had her for the last week. Soon as we get her back, will start the next round of mods. Ah, the joys of Elkhart's RV Salvage yards and RV discount suppliers!

Just got off the phone with Smoky Bear CG and have booked one of the last few sites. Don't know the number, but my guess is we'll find you when we get there on the 30th.

Friday night costumes anyone?









Best wishes,
Gary


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard 153Syr. Glad to hear you are going to make it down. Looking forward to meeting you.

As for the costumes, we always celebrate Halloween at our fall rally.

Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

153Syr said:


> We had such a dandy time at the factory rally (and I now have a nifty new cap, too) that we decided to make the trip to Gatlinburg in October! Hey, only about 800 miles. Should be a piece of cake as long as we don't get snow up here! Looking forward to meeting you all and catching up with the great folks we met in Indiana.
> 
> Keystone approved the warranty replacement of our unit's back panel (FG bubbling), and the dealer's had her for the last week. Soon as we get her back, will start the next round of mods. Ah, the joys of Elkhart's RV Salvage yards and RV discount suppliers!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Smoky Bear CG and have booked one of the last few sites. Don't know the number, but my guess is we'll find you when we get there on the 30th.
> 
> Friday night costumes anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes,
> Gary


Welcome Gary!

Looking forward to seeing you and Jen again. Did you get the other two jacks on, and was Jen impressed. Pat said that she never thought about the sway... Until I took out the extra jacks. Then it was Boy! this really is bad.







We also went by and swapped out the wrong jack that I had, and got the free handle. Thanks for the tip.

Dave


----------



## outbackmac

Monkeeman where in Ky are you exactly? iam in cincy and was thinking maybe a caravan down.

If youve never camped with this group boy are u in for a surprise. About the best people on earth.


----------



## monkeeman

outbackmac said:


> Monkeeman where in Ky are you exactly? iam in cincy and was thinking maybe a caravan down.
> 
> If youve never camped with this group boy are u in for a surprise. About the best people on earth.


I'm in Science Hill KY. About 10 min from Somerset KY.. I'll be going down on Thur evening the weekend of the Rally. Just let me know...


----------



## outbackmac

Sorry were going down earlier in the week. Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## monkeeman

outbackmac said:


> Sorry were going down earlier in the week. Look forward to seeing you there.


I wish I could, but with work, and kids in school at the time, we have to work around going. See ya there...


----------



## outbackmac

I was wondering if everyone could post the site # they will be in. We are in site 17. Scheduled for arriving on Tuesday the 28th. But like last year looking for something to do prior to the 28th. anyone pulling in early? Last year we went to Claboughs(spelling) and played around in pigeon forge.


----------



## Crawfish

Jerry,

There are several, including me, that will be pulling in on the 28th. Haven't made any plans yet for the week but I know we will be doing something for sure. Look on the first post of this thread and it shows the dates everyone will be arriving.

Leon


----------



## kywoman

Count us in ... hopefully just emailed the campground for a res...
Will be arriving Wed Oct 29 thru Nov 1
See ya all there


----------



## Crawfish

kywoman, glad you decided to join us. Margaret and I are looking forward to seeing y'all again.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

welcome kywoman. 
glad to see so many new people joining in with us.
what age is your son? our son is 13 going on 30 .
he hates having so many girls his age and no guys to hang out with.
hope that last just afew more years......









cant wait to meet you.
campingnut...


----------



## sleecjr

outbackmac said:


> I was wondering if everyone could post the site # they will be in. We are in site 17. Scheduled for arriving on Tuesday the 28th. But like last year looking for something to do prior to the 28th. anyone pulling in early? Last year we went to Claboughs(spelling) and played around in pigeon forge.


Hmmm thats the same site she told me. We will be there early as well, not sure what we are going to do yet. I can say if you have not done the cades cove loop, you should go.


----------



## Dreamtimers

sleecjr said:


> I was wondering if everyone could post the site # they will be in. We are in site 17. Scheduled for arriving on Tuesday the 28th. But like last year looking for something to do prior to the 28th. anyone pulling in early? Last year we went to Claboughs(spelling) and played around in pigeon forge.


Hmmm thats the same site she told me. We will be there early as well, not sure what we are going to do yet. I can say if you have not done the cades cove loop, you should go.
[/quote]
And while its cool to do it in a car, It's really cool to do on the mornings that they only allow bikes. You can get close to lots of animals. P.S. Start early/

Happy trails

Dave


----------



## outbackmac

Lee when i called this week to check into possibly arriving early i was told we were moved to #13. We will arrive on Tuesday decided against early.

BOURBON SLUSHIES ARE ON THE MENU.


----------



## BchBum'sBoss

Looks like we going to have to cancel our plans for this Rally







I'm coming out of retirement and going back to teach this year. We had planned on going to the rally and then going straight to Disney World. Since my Disney trip is paid for, "WE'RE GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!!"









Hope to see you all next time!

I'm calling and canceling today, if you need a site.

Linda and Beachbum


----------



## Crawfish

Sorry to hear you are not going to be able to make it Linda. But understand about coming out of retirement. I thinking about doing the same thing. There is always next year.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac

leon i think about the same thing but iam having to much fun. Dont do it..


----------



## kywoman

TRICK OR TREAT









Your invited to a party 
WHERE Somkey Bear Campground
WHEN Friday Oct 31st
WHY ??? Because it will be tons of FUN

When loading your camper remember to pack your costume...children and adults...
Lets give them sometime to talk about









Questions or suggestions shoot me a PM

Stephanie


----------



## campingnut18

oh stephanie, i see you haven't been to a southeast rally.









we always make fun of someone or something. 
it seems to happen after a night of fun and drinks.
cant wait to start the fun again this fall.

campingnut


----------



## Rollrs45

outbackmac said:


> Lee when i called this week to check into possibly arriving early i was told we were moved to #13. We will arrive on Tuesday decided against early.
> 
> BOURBON SLUSHIES ARE ON THE MENU.


Did someone say slushies????


----------



## outbackmac

Mike just to see if you listened to the recipe you guys make a batch and we will do the same. When are u guys pulling in?

i agree we cant wait for this rally to begin

Llamar i heard rumors to the effect that you might need a set of training wheels for ur bike, any truth ?


----------



## tonka

outbackmac said:


> Llamar i heard rumors to the effect that you might need a set of training wheels for ur bike, any truth ?


Only when he's "abbreviated"!! LMAO









Jules (mrs t)


----------



## campingnut18

hey...........i have never drank a day in my life...






















oh wait i remember one long drink i had at the summer rally.
byt hey it was in a very small cup.
lamar


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> byt hey it was in a very small cup.[/u]
> lamar


YEP!!!............. about 3 gal. & I think it was orange with a white cover.
















Dave


----------



## Rollrs45

outbackmac said:


> Mike just to see if you listened to the recipe you guys make a batch and we will do the same. When are u guys pulling in?
> 
> i agree we cant wait for this rally to begin
> 
> Llamar i heard rumors to the effect that you might need a set of training wheels for ur bike, any truth ?


We're coming in on the 28th..... can't wait, either!

I would love to have a "who makes the best slushie" contest........ however, I'm sad to say that the award winning recipe you gave me was somehow lost in the house move.......









You could email it to me........... that way I could make sure I have all the ingredients when we arrive.









Mike


----------



## outbackmac

Now mike if we are having a contest why in the world would i email you the recipe?

As for lamar my guess would be one long straw out of a big cooler, does that qualify as just one drink?


----------



## campingnut18

jerry ,now my secret is out. it was 3 gal. but whos counting?
we tried to make your drink at the beach,but it sucked.
so i cant wait to drink one of yours to try it out.
lamar


----------



## outbackmac

You know what realy sucks? I live to far away. one of us needs to relocate. Maybe i can talk Denise into finding a job down south?

Leon said something about getting together early spring and going to Topsail/


----------



## Wolfpackers

Update:
Wolfpackers will arrive on 10/29 and depart on 11/2
We had site 24 as I thought it would be easier to back into, but it wasn't available for us to come in earlier, so Chong now has us in site 14 in the other corner.

Can't wait to see ya'll.
Brent


----------



## outbackmac

Brent i guess we are neighbors site 13 welcome neighbor


----------



## campingnut18

ok did anyone else notice gilligan on the first post picture?

this guy is everywhere.

lamar


----------



## Wolfpackers

campingnut18 said:


> ok did anyone else notice gilligan on the first post picture?
> 
> this guy is everywhere.
> 
> lamar


OK, thought for a minute you may be abbreviated....again. If you say it's Gilligan, guess it's Gilligan....I can't make it out that well....and I am not abbreviated....yet.

Brent


----------



## Wolfpackers

outbackmac said:


> Brent i guess we are neighbors site 13 welcome neighbor


Oh boy, neighbors to the bourbon slushies. How lucky can a guy get?

Will be good to see you and the DW again. Missed ya'll at the summer rally.


----------



## Gilligan

Wolfpackers said:


> ok did anyone else notice gilligan on the first post picture?
> 
> this guy is everywhere.
> 
> lamar


OK, thought for a minute you may be abbreviated....again. If you say it's Gilligan, guess it's Gilligan....I can't make it out that well....and I am not abbreviated....yet.

Brent
[/quote]

Of course it was me. Who else?









Gilligan


----------



## having_fun

I'm going to have to make a big fire, its hard for me to drink allot when its cold!


----------



## sleecjr

I have been looking for some less know or less traveled places to go while up there. Like for a day trip. I have found a few like Roaring fork and greenbriar and balsom mtn road. Does any one know of any more to go check out. I was hoping to go to cades cove early one morning to see sunrise, but the road is closed untill sunrise. Any ideas would be good.


----------



## Dreamtimers

sleecjr said:


> I have been looking for some less know or less traveled places to go while up there. Like for a day trip. I have found a few like Roaring fork and greenbriar and balsom mtn road. Does any one know of any more to go check out. I was hoping to go to cades cove early one morning to see sunrise, but the road is closed until sunrise. Any ideas would be good.


Lee:

I think on Wed. and Sat. they open the road to auto traffic at 10am. Prior to that it is open only to walkers and bikers. It is a really cool way to see it... from a bike. Also there is a side road that leaves Cades Cove and goes over the mt. This rd. has some GREAT views from it.

If you find anything really cool, let us know.

Dave


----------



## outbackmac

We did the cades cove tour last year while in Pigeon Forge we weren't all that impressed. But to each there own. 
I too would like to find something to do.


----------



## B&J_GAKampers

Decided we needed some extra 'mountain time' so we'll be coming in on the 28th. 
Leon, could you change us to Oct 28 - Nov 2 please?

We've got site #21

Looking forward to seeing everyone!
Juleen


----------



## Crawfish

Juleen, we are coming in at the same time. We can not spend enough time in the mountains. We love them. We might try the Smokey Mountain Express again this year. Haven't decided yet.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

ok , i just call to check in with the campground.

she told me that they have 2-3 sites still open for this weekend.
sites are open if you want to book a few extra days in front of the rally.

so all you people who wanted to book. but for the LIFE OF ME didnt....

nows your chance.

HINT..HINT NICK-KD / TOMMY-KIM ......................


----------



## freefaller25

We are coming in on that Thursday. And my mom just bought a camper too and we called last week and got her a site too. The lady at the campground said several people had canceled. See y'all there.


----------



## zoomzoom8

OK, who canceled and hasn't fessed up yet?


----------



## Crawfish

I know of two who have cancelled, Preish Gang and Kenstand. Darlene told me they just aren't going to be able to take time away from their business which pays all the bills and puts food on the table. As for Kentstand, they cancelled their reservation at Smokey Bear and move it to a campground closer to Gatlinburg. They are having a small family reunion in the smokies at the same time as the rally. They told me they would come by one night or attend the pot luck to see everyone.

That is the only two that I know of.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Sorry to hear that! So.....there's that much more room for others!!! Come on all!!! Join up!! The Mtns are AWESOME that time of year!


----------



## freefaller25

They also had some spots open up from workers leaving. That would be some more. I think they have more spots still if anyone else wants to go! We will be getting there Thursday. Not sure if I ever said that.


----------



## outbackmac

Iam not sure but i believe Whodey will not be joining us. More Makers for me ey Mike


----------



## BchBum'sBoss

Crawfish said:


> I know of two who have cancelled, Preish Gang and Kenstand. Darlene told me they just aren't going to be able to take time away from their business which pays all the bills and puts food on the table. As for Kentstand, they cancelled their reservation at Smokey Bear and move it to a campground closer to Gatlinburg. They are having a small family reunion in the smokies at the same time as the rally. They told me they would come by one night or attend the pot luck to see everyone.
> 
> That is the only two that I know of.
> 
> Leon


David and I cancelled earlier as I went back to teaching this year. David just said how he was REALLY going to miss not going to the mountains. I did tell him to go without me BUT pick me up on the way back down to Fort Wilderness









Linda and David (Beachbum)


----------



## Crawfish

BchBum said:


> I know of two who have cancelled, Preish Gang and Kenstand. Darlene told me they just aren't going to be able to take time away from their business which pays all the bills and puts food on the table. As for Kentstand, they cancelled their reservation at Smokey Bear and move it to a campground closer to Gatlinburg. They are having a small family reunion in the smokies at the same time as the rally. They told me they would come by one night or attend the pot luck to see everyone.
> 
> That is the only two that I know of.
> 
> Leon


David and I cancelled earlier as I went back to teaching this year. David just said how he was REALLY going to miss not going to the mountains. I did tell him to go without me BUT pick me up on the way back down to Fort Wilderness









Linda and David (Beachbum)
[/quote]

Linda, tell David to come on up. I think there are a few sites left. We will watch after him for you.









Leon


----------



## Crawfish

The Pot Luck and White Elephant will be held on Nov 1st. Pot Luck at 6:30 pm and the White Elephant right after that.

To everyone with Dutch Ovens, how about all of us cooking a dish in our DO's for the pot luck.

If ya'll want to start a list of what everyone plans on cooking for the pot luck, we can start it here and I will transfer the info to the first post.

This great rally in just around the corner.

*Pot Luck list:*

Main Dishes
1.

Side Dishes
1.

Deserts
1.

Beverage
1.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

im in with the DO..
im planning on cookiing a blackberry cobbler for the pot luck. (for me) ha..ha..
and a peach cobbler for the rest of you....
may do bonless ribs in the DO for the pot luck dinner.
wow.. that a lot of cooking. 
ok lets sy ill cook all of this as long as i stay off the kool-aide...

lamar


----------



## Rollrs45

outbackmac said:


> Iam not sure but i believe Whodey will not be joining us. More Makers for me ey Mike


If you're referring to more slushies............ damn right!

Mike


----------



## sleecjr

Crawfish said:


> The Pot Luck and White Elephant will be held on Nov 1st. Pot Luck at 6:30 pm and the White Elephant right after that.
> 
> To everyone with Dutch Ovens, how about all of us cooking a dish in our DO's for the pot luck.
> 
> If ya'll want to start a list of what everyone plans on cooking for the pot luck, we can start it here and I will transfer the info to the first post.
> 
> This great rally in just around the corner.
> 
> *Pot Luck list:*
> 
> Main Dishes
> 1.
> 
> Side Dishes
> 1.
> 
> Deserts
> 1.
> 
> Beverage
> 1.
> 
> Leon


I am in for a main dish. What i am not sure yet. i have ordered my ovens, but they are not ever here yet. i got lots of practice to do.


----------



## Crawfish

Lee don't feel alone. I am a beginner myself. I have not purchased my DO's yet either. I have been doing a lot of reading but the best practice is "hands on". Maybe we can get some "one on one" trainning from Lamar at the rally.









Leon


----------



## outbackmac

If lamar is giving lessons sign me up Only one problem will the lessons be on dutch ovens or liquid refreshments?


----------



## campingnut18

well mac im not sure just yet. if tonka has anything to do with it.
she will have me drinking all day.
im no expert at all. but i have been practicing for a few years . i can show you a few things i 've collected over the years.
MOST IMPORTANT THING..go to wal-mart and get dutch oven liners. makes clean up so easy.
one thing you will do no matter what you do is burn it. i get BUSY doing other rally things from time to time and not watch what im doing.

i think the best way to plan this ..we all get together in one site. cook together /drink... cook /drink.
sit around a nice fire and relax.
i'll get tommy in on this , he like cooking in his DO too.

see you guys soon, lamar


----------



## tonka

campingnut18 said:


> well mac im not sure just yet. if tonka has anything to do with it.
> she will have me drinking all day.
> im no expert at all. but i have been practicing for a few years . i can show you a few things i 've collected over the years.
> MOST IMPORTANT THING..go to wal-mart and get dutch oven liners. makes clean up so easy.
> one thing you will do no matter what you do is burn it. i get BUSY doing other rally things from time to time and not watch what im doing.
> 
> i think the best way to plan this ..we all get together in one site. cook together /drink... cook /drink.
> sit around a nice fire and relax.
> i'll get tommy in on this , he like cooking in his DO too.
> 
> see you guys soon, lamar


Hey Lemur









You stated you've been practicing a few years? Practicing cooking or drinking?!!









Jules (Mrs. T)


----------



## Katrina

Pot Luck list:

Main Dishes
1.

Side Dishes
1. Katrina - Deep Fried Dill Pickles (In the dutch oven)

Deserts
1.

Beverage
1.


----------



## outbackmac

Lamar i can handle both, the d.o. cooking and the drinks. i agree that would be a great day.

How about some boneless hotwings(not in a d.do.) but deep fried?

Do we have any long island iced tea fans in the group? I still say i need to move south


----------



## Crawfish

outbackmac said:


> Do we have any long island iced tea fans in the group? I still say i need to move south


Come on down Jerry. All of us southerners can work on Denise for you while at the rally.







Of course, you and Denise are southerners to us.

I use to drink those long island iced tea's when I was younger. I know I will be looking forward to your frozen slushies.

Pot Luck list:

Main Dishes
1.Crawfish - Some kind of meat dish from the DO. Have not decided yet

Side Dishes
1. Katrina - Deep Fried Dill Pickles (In the dutch oven)

Deserts
1.Crawfish - Some kind of desert from the DO. Have not decided yet

Beverage
1.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

I have been asked if it would be a good idea to set up a couple of TV's, as in the kind you watch, at the club house on Saturday to watch the college games and maybe cook some burgers or hot wings or both, have some beverages, and cook our meals for the pot luck that evening. I think it is a great idea.







What say ya'll. We can call it "Jerry's Sport Bar and Grill". I guess that tells you who ask me.


----------



## Rollrs45

Crawfish said:


> I have been asked if it would be a good idea to set up a couple of TV's, as in the kind you watch, at the club house on Saturday to watch the college games and maybe cook some burgers or hot wings or both, have some beverages, and cook our meals for the pot luck that evening. I think it is a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What say ya'll. We can call it "Jerry's Sport Bar and Grill". I guess that tells you who ask me.


Hey Leon,

Will there be grills at the clubhouse like last year? I may do my chicken-ka-bobs again..... it seemed like everyone liked them last year. If there are no grills, I'll have to bring my 4-burner from the backyard......

Mike


----------



## outbackmac

Pot Luck list:

Main Dishes
1.Crawfish - Some kind of meat dish from the DO. Have not decided yet
2. outbackmac--- Jambalaya our style

Side Dishes
1. Katrina - Deep Fried Dill Pickles (In the dutch oven)

Deserts
1.Crawfish - Some kind of desert from the DO. Have not decided yet

Beverage
1. Bourbon slushies ( may need extra Freezers)


----------



## Crawfish

Ya'll make Jambalaya in the north? just kidding Jerry. Can't wait to taste it.

Mike as for the grills, I can't tell you if they do or not. I have never been to this campground. Send Katrina a PM and ask him. He just got back from camping at Smokey Bear CG.

Leon


----------



## Katrina

Crawfish said:


> Ya'll make Jambalaya in the north? just kidding Jerry. Can't wait to taste it.
> 
> Mike as for the grills, I can't tell you if they do or not. I have never been to this campground. Send Katrina a PM and ask him. He just got back from camping at Smokey Bear CG.
> 
> Leon


Electric stove and oven in the clubhouse.
A full kitchen actually. Fridge, freezer, sink.
No Grills though.
You'll hafta bring a grill if you wanna be grillin.


----------



## outbackmac

Cool a frezzer full of bourbon slushes How about that Mike, Do i need a guard?

Leon you would be surprized at what we do in the north, you need to travel this way some time.


----------



## Rollrs45

outbackmac said:


> Cool a frezzer full of bourbon slushes How about that Mike, Do i need a guard?
> 
> Leon you would be surprized at what we do in the north, you need to travel this way some time.


Should I bring my BIG gun?


----------



## whodey

The more I read about this rally, the more I want to see you all. Jerry said that you are a great group of people. We haven't canceled - yet, but the dw is really pushing for it. I'm working on her though. I know the clock is ticking, so we'll have to make a decision REAL soon. I'll let you know as soon as I know.

Mike


----------



## Rollrs45

whodey said:


> The more I read about this rally, the more I want to see you all. Jerry said that you are a great group of people. We haven't canceled - yet, but the dw is really pushing for it. I'm working on her though. I know the clock is ticking, so we'll have to make a decision REAL soon. I'll let you know as soon as I know.
> 
> Mike


We hope you can still make it!

...............oh, btw - don't believe anything Jerry tells you.









Mike


----------



## outbackmac

Roller You know guns and alcohol dont mix. Denise wants to know if we should bring you a safety belt for ur chair?

When are u pulling in Mike?


----------



## outbackmac

Is everyone out camping? Nothing on this thread.


----------



## Rollrs45

outbackmac said:


> Roller You know guns and alcohol dont mix. Denise wants to know if we should bring you a safety belt for ur chair?
> 
> When are u pulling in Mike?


Sorry for the delay in answering, we've been real busy this past week........We're coming in in Wednesday. I've already told Marcy & Lily I want to be on the road by 5AM......... their not happy!

You're right, guns and alcohol don't mix...... but since I don't have an American Express Card, my "little friend" is the only thing I "never leave home without". Besides, I'm pretty sure with this crowd I won't be the only one packing some heat!

Tell Denise a safety belt and a feeding tube filled with bourbon slush will be just fine. Set me up near the community fire pit and wake me up Sunday for the ride home.......


----------



## outbackmac

You know denise is a nurse and i believe there are other nurses in the group how about a IV? iam so lookin forward to this trip.


----------



## campingnut18

hi jerry. 
sorry we have been down at ft wilderness all last week. 
WOW. we had a great time. but now need to go back to work to pay it all back.
its a great place to just camp. would go back to the campground again one day.
if anyone need info on the park justg ask.
i think the IV thing is a great idea...
cant wait to see everyone soon.
lamar


----------



## Rollrs45

outbackmac said:


> You know denise is a nurse and i believe there are other nurses in the group how about a IV? iam so lookin forward to this trip.


Sounds good to me! Man, do I need a vacation!


----------



## campingnut18

anyone know of someone who needs a site for this rally????

i know someone that needs to back out. 
he will only hold it until this weekend.
please let me know asap.
lamar


----------



## monkeeman

Guys, I'm sorry, something has come up and I'm not going to be able to make it. I just called and cancelled my reservations, so there is a spont open if anyone needs one. I had a pull through spot if anyone wants it. Again sorry, was really looking forward to meeting a bunch of you. Have a good one...


----------



## whodey

Well here's the bad news - we did end up canceling. I tried my best but it just wasn't in the cards. We were looking forward to meeting all of you. You all have fun and try to keep Jerry out of trouble.









Mike


----------



## outbackmac

Ok who is guilty? Someone is scaring everyone off. More adult beverages for us.


----------



## Rollrs45

outbackmac said:


> Ok who is guilty? Someone is scaring everyone off. More adult beverages for us.


----------



## campingnut18

Is anyone keeping a list of the "who's" coming? I think we still have a great crowd.

Trick or Treat









p.s. We (or I) may need some reminders on stuff. We're doing the $10 White Elephant for those who want to participate. And, what we eatin? who's bringing what for the potluck?

Can't wait.

C-


----------



## outbackmac

Pot Luck list:

Main Dishes
1.Crawfish - Some kind of meat dish from the DO. Have not decided yet
2. outbackmac--- Jambalaya our style

Side Dishes
1. Katrina - Deep Fried Dill Pickles (In the dutch oven)

Deserts
1.Crawfish - Some kind of desert from the DO. Have not decided yet

Beverage
1. Outbackmac--- Bourbon slushies ( may need extra Freezers)

Were in the White elephant ( a blast last year)


----------



## sleecjr

Pot Luck list:

Main Dishes
1.Crawfish - Some kind of meat dish from the DO. Have not decided yet
2. outbackmac--- Jambalaya our style
3. sleecjr- Some kind of stew

Side Dishes
1. Katrina - Deep Fried Dill Pickles (In the dutch oven)

Deserts
1.Crawfish - Some kind of desert from the DO. Have not decided yet
2. sleecjr - I think a cobler in the do.

Beverage
1. Outbackmac--- Bourbon slushies ( may need extra Freezers)


----------



## sleecjr

Any one from the local area up there know where I could get some apple or some other type of fruit wood? I want to pick some up for my smoker. Its hard to find here.


----------



## campingnut18

[quote name='outbackmac' date='Sep 26 2008, 09:04 AM' post='315052']
Pot Luck list:

*Appetizer*
1. Campingnut - Buffalo Chicken & cheese dip

*Main Dishes*
1.Crawfish - Some kind of meat dish from the DO. Have not decided yet
2. outbackmac--- Jambalaya our style
3. Campingnut - ??also sumpthin in the DO??? - Veggie soup? BBQ boneless ribs?

*Side Dishes*
1. Katrina - Deep Fried Dill Pickles (In the dutch oven)

*Deserts* 
1.Crawfish - Some kind of desert from the DO. Have not decided yet
2. Campingnut - Peach and/or blackberry cobblers in the DO

*Beverage*
1. Outbackmac--- Bourbon slushies ( may need extra Freezers) 
2. Campingnut - sweet tea!

We're in the White elephant 2
















Does anyone know if Smokey Bear CG have a kitchen area with an extra oven or frig?

Don't forget that we'll probably have Trick or Treat for the kids so bring them some candy and hand them to their parents. Even a few adult costumes ...

p.s. Lee, the O'Shields are in the GA mtns so we'll check with them on the apple wood since that is more of apple country. If not, maybe my parents will know (NC).

C-


----------



## Katrina

campingnut18 said:


> *Does anyone know if Smokey Bear CG have a kitchen area with an extra oven or frig?*
> 
> Don't forget that we'll probably have Trick or Treat for the kids so bring them some candy and hand them to their parents. Even a few adult costumes ...
> 
> p.s. Lee, the O'Shields are in the GA mtns so we'll check with them on the apple wood since that is more of apple country. If not, maybe my parents will know (NC).
> 
> C-


The clubhouse has a full kitchen with 2 stoves, 2 ovens, 1 microwave, 2 Fridges and 1 full size freezer.
And seating for 75.
There's also a large community fire pit across from the clubhouse with plenty of seating.


----------



## mountainlady56

sleecjr said:


> Any one from the local area up there know where I could get some apple or some other type of fruit wood? I want to pick some up for my smoker. Its hard to find here.


Lee, 
check out this on E-bay: http://home.shop.ebay.com/items/Yard-Garde...d=p3286.c0.m282
Hope this helps. Also, if you can't get the wood, if you use apple juice in your water pan vs water, that helps, as well. You can also stuff the cavity of birds (turkey, chicken, etc) with apple quarters and onions.








Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy

Walmart used to sell apple wood.


----------



## kywoman

Count us in on the potluck
Corn Pudding side dish
And 2 white elephant gifts


----------



## Paul and Amy

Has everyone started to a countdown yet?


----------



## Crawfish

I just want to remind everyone that the Halloween Party and "Trick or Treat" is on Friday Oct 31st, and the Pot Luck with the White Elephant to follow is on Sat Nov 1st. Don't forget your costume for Halloween and if you are planning on being in the White Elephant don't forget you gift for $10 or less.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Crawfish said:


> I just want to remind everyone that the Halloween Party and "Trick or Treat" is on Friday Oct 31st, and the Pot Luck with the White Elephant to follow is on Sat Nov 1st. Don't forget your costume for Halloween and if you are planning on being in the White Elephant don't forget you gift for $10 or less.
> 
> Leon


-------------------
Will most people be there with the kid'lins by Friday nite? We might not be there in time for it (we'll have to cross our fingers). Are we the only ones? I understand if that's the case since there will be so much going on Sat nite with the potluck and white elephant.

C-


----------



## sleecjr

These are some of the day trips i want to do. Has any one been to one of these places? How was it?

*Roaring Fork*
The Roaring Fork area is a favorite side trip for many people who frequently visit the Smokies. It offers rushing mountain streams, glimpses of old-growth forest, and a number of well-preserved log cabins, grist mills, and other historic buildings. To access Roaring Fork, turn off the main parkway in Gatlinburg, TN., at traffic light #8 and follow Historic Nature Trail to the Cherokee Orchard entrance to the national park.

The Noah "Bud" Ogle self-guiding nature trail provides a walking tour of an authentic mountain farmstead and surrounding hardwood forest. Highlights include a streamside tubmill and the Ogle's handcrafted wooden flume plumbing system.

Just beyond the Rainbow Falls trailhead you have the option of taking the one-way Roaring Fork Motor Nature Trail. This narrow, but paved, road twists and turns for six miles beside rich forests, waterfalls, and mountain streams. Buses, trailers, and motor homes are not permitted on the motor nature trail. An inexpensive booklet available at the beginning of the motor nature trail details landmarks along the route.

"Roaring Fork" is the name of the stream which the road roughly parallels. It is one of the larger and faster flowing mountain streams in the park. Drive this road after a hard rain and the inspiration behind the name will be apparent.

Several homes and other buildings have been preserved in this area. And a "wet weather" waterfall called Place of a Thousand Drips provides a splendid finale to your journey.

*Balsam Mountain and Heintooga Ridge *
During the heat of summer or the "madding crowds" of October, the Heintooga Ridge/Balsam Mountain area is an excellent high elevation escape. Frequent overlooks offer sweeping mountain vistas and roadsides provide some of the best displays of summer wildflowers in the Smokies.

To reach the Heintooga Ridge/Balsam Mountain area you must leave Great Smoky Mountains National Park briefly and drive the scenic Blue Ridge Parkway. The parkway begins midway between Oconaluftee Visitor Center and Cherokee, NC Exit the parkway near milepost 458 at the turnoff to Balsam Mountain Campground. You will follow the mile-high Heintooga Ridge Road for eight miles to Balsam Mountain Campground (5,310').

Near the campground entrance, a short self-guiding nature trail provides a good orientation to the area's northern hardwood and spruce-fir forest. Heintooga Picnic Area and Overlook are one mile beyond the campground. Restrooms are also available here. The overlook offers views of the vast wilderness where some Cherokee Indians retreated to avoid removal on the tragic Trail of Tears. From the picnic area you can either turn around and return the way you came or continue down the one-way, gravel Balsam Mountain Road. Driving time to Cherokee is about one hour via the Balsam Mountain Road which is maintained in condition suitable for passenger cars (motor homes and vehicles pulling trailers are prohibited).

*Cataloochee *
Some 1,200 people lived in this lovely mountain valley in 1910, making it one of the largest communities in the Smokies. Agriculture, including commercial apple growing, was the primary occupation. Some families also boarded fishermen and other tourists.

A variety of historic buildings have been preserved in the valley, including two churches, a school, and several homes and outbuildings. This is the best place in the park to see historic frame buildings from the late 19th and early 20th centuries.

Access requires driving two miles on a narrow gravel road, but it is well-maintained and passable for standard passenger vehicles. To get there from I-40, exit at North Carolina exit #20. After 0.2 mile, turn right and follow the signs 11 miles into Cataloochee Valley. To get there from Oconaluftee or Cherokee, take the Blue Ridge Parkway to Highway 19. Follow 19 (toward Asheville) through Maggie Valley. Turn left onto Highway 276 N. Just before the entrance ramp to I-40 (but past gas station), turn left and follow the signs 11 more miles to Cataloochee.

Visitors to Cataloochee also enjoy viewing deer, elk, turkey, and other wildlife. Wildlife watching can be especially fruitful during mornings and evenings in the valley's open fields.

The Boogerman Trail, a seven-mile loop that takes in groves of old-growth forest, is popular with hikers. Cataloochee Creek and its tributaries are noted for their populations of wild trout. Information and exhibits are available seasonally at the Palmer House and a self-guiding tour booklet may be purchased from a dispenser near the entrance to the valley.


----------



## campingnut18

does anyone know how many kids we will have for the weekend.
im talking anyone under 16 folks..









lamar


----------



## sleecjr

campingnut18 said:


> does anyone know how many kids we will have for the weekend.
> im talking anyone under 16 folks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar


count me in for 1.


----------



## Katrina

sleecjr said:


> does anyone know how many kids we will have for the weekend.
> im talking anyone under 16 folks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar


count me in for 1.
[/quote]

And me for 1.


----------



## Katrina

sleecjr said:


> These are some of the day trips i want to do. Has any one been to one of these places? How was it?
> 
> *Roaring Fork*
> 
> *Balsam Mountain and Heintooga Ridge *
> 
> *Cataloochee *


Lee,
The Roaring Fork is the only one of these that i've been on before.
It's only a 6 mile drive to complete it with a few cabins that you can stop and look at.
It starts right in Gatlinburg, so it's not very far from the CG.
I would plan on the entire trip taking maybe 2 hours.

The other two are both trips that I've not been to as of yet, but they both look like more of a day trip as they are quite a bit further away.
I would suggest Cades Cove as a good day trip and Also Clingmans Dome. 
I think you would like both of those places and they are a little bit closer than the others you mentioned.


----------



## freefaller25

Where have I been? We've been busy...sorry.







Anyway...we will be there Thursday, and our kids are in for Trick or Treating on Friday. We have 3 boys ages 9, 5, & 1. I gotta think on the potluck what we will bring, but we will definately be there!


----------



## Rollrs45

We'll have a 7 year old............ and one in the oven.







I don't think the second one will be trick-or-treating though.

As far as the potluck dinner, put us down for two Corn beef briskets.

Mike


----------



## outbackmac

Mike are u forgetting anything


----------



## Rollrs45

outbackmac said:


> Mike are u forgetting anything


Ohhhh, and enough ingredients to make mass quantities of Bourbon Slushies?


----------



## fl_diesel

I haven't been very active on the forums lately but wanted to check in and confirm we are arriving Tuesday. Not sure yet what we will bring to the Pot Luck although I have a new dutch oven that I need to try out.

This is a much needed and anticipated get away and we can't wait to see everyone again!


----------



## campingnut18

hey jon, bring that oven on over and we'll cook something in it.
i cant wait. 
we will be in on friday. if we get off work we will be in around 12.00.
if we cant get off work well be in by 1 am......

lamar


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> hey jon, bring that oven on over and we'll cook something in it.
> i cant wait.
> we will be in on friday. if we get off work we will be in around 12.00.
> if we cant get off work well be in by 1 am......
> 
> lamar


We hope you can get there early, but if not, we'll wait up! We're really looking forward to this trip.









Margaret


----------



## Dreamtimers

Katrina said:


> does anyone know how many kids we will have for the weekend.
> im talking anyone under 16 folks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar


count me in for 1.
[/quote]

And me for 1.
[/quote]
Add one in for us.

Dave


----------



## campingnut18

Not sure if someone is keeping a list but we were lookin at the who's coming and I'm pretty sure that (unfortunately) these folks won't be able to come:

jgheesling - 10/28 - 11/02
B&J_GAKampers - 10/28 - 11/2

C-


----------



## campingnut18

i know a few of us will be cooking in our dutch ovens.
what will everyone be cooking in them?????

we are going to cook our peach and black berry cobbles. for the pot luck.
maybe somthing in one for lunch....
i have a cook book with lots of things to cook in a DO.
if anyone needs ideas just give me a ring.

lamar


----------



## Katrina

a word of warning to all you out of state dutch oven guys.....
No out of state firewood can be brought into Tennessee.
The CG has it for sale and lots of other places in the area have it as well.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Katrina said:


> a word of warning to all you out of state dutch oven guys.....
> No out of state firewood can be brought into Tennessee.
> The CG has it for sale and lots of other places in the area have it as well.


We camped in Tn. a little while back. What the CG told us was that wood from south of Tn. was OK, You just couldn't bring wood from the north. You may want to check directly with the CG to see how they are enforcing the guidelines.


----------



## Crawfish

Katrina said:


> a word of warning to all you out of state dutch oven guys.....
> No out of state firewood can be brought into Tennessee.
> The CG has it for sale and lots of other places in the area have it as well.


I am pretty sure we will all be using charcoal anyway. I know I am.

Leon


----------



## freefaller25

I regret to inform that we are going to have to cancel...Tony has to go on a business trip because his boss will be here and it's the only time he can...







We'll miss you all...


----------



## campingnut18

thats sucks jon,
we will miss you. hope to see you at the next trip.
sorry you cant make it..

lamar


----------



## 153Syr

Hello,

We're dropping out of this one. Sorry to miss seeing you all again, but we've had some big home-repair issues come up. We gotta be concerned about stuff like R53 insulation, roof leaks, ice dams and crumbling chimneys. Much as I would like another road trip, we gotta stay home. Will look for other gatherings in '09. I know you'll have a great weekend.

Sadly,
Gary & Jen


----------



## Dreamtimers

153Syr said:


> Hello,
> 
> We're dropping out of this one. Sorry to miss seeing you all again, but we've had some big home-repair issues come up. We gotta be concerned about stuff like R53 insulation, roof leaks, ice dams and crumbling chimneys. Much as I would like another road trip, we gotta stay home. Will look for other gatherings in '09. I know you'll have a great weekend.
> 
> Sadly,
> Gary & Jen


Gary, Jen, and whodey Mike:

Sorry we won't get to see you this trip. We were looking forward to your company again.

Perhaps we can meet up at another southern rally, (come hang out down south! Jerry is understating how nice the southern group really is! )
















Dave & Pat


----------



## Jim Savage

I got my reservation in today. So plese add us to the list.

2 adults and 7 kids

Jim


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome to the fall rally Jim. Got you added to the list. Looking forward to meeting you and all your clan. What date will you be coming in and leaving?

Leon


----------



## Jim Savage

Crawfish said:


> Welcome to the fall rally Jim. Got you added to the list. Looking forward to meeting you and all your clan. What date will you be coming in and leaving?
> 
> Leon


Its a 750 mile trip for us to get there. We will be leaving home on Wednesday and staying in Gerogia someplace close to Atlanta then ariving Thurday afternoon and leaving Monday or who knows


----------



## Crawfish

Jim, when the kids see the mountains in the color change, I think it will be "who knows".

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

holy. ship jim.......
i may have to go and get more candy
















we welcome you with open arms.. glad you and the family will make this trip.
im from atl so let me know if you need info on any campgrounds.

campingnut aka...lamar


----------



## Crawfish

I just got an email from Gilligan and he told me he will be attending the rally.







Make sure you lock your camper when you leave for any amount of time or you might be sorry.









Leon


----------



## fl_diesel

campingnut said:


> thats sucks jon,
> we will miss you. hope to see you at the next trip.
> sorry you cant make it..
> 
> lamar


Oh we will be there, it was free faller who had to back out. I guess we all have our priorities (work vs camping)... Come on Tony where is your head?


----------



## Crawfish

Jon, I think Lamar has been into the summer rally punch again. We are going to have to watch him real close at the fall rally.







Poor Carmen.









Leon


----------



## outbackmac

Jim Welcome to the Rally. I can assure you that these guys are some of the nicest people you will meet. I agree with Lamar i think we will make another trip to the candy store. Do we have a count on kids attending? We did our Halloween weekend this past, and Did a Talking Pumpkin (thanks Bob) iam here to tell you the kids were impressed


----------



## Crawfish

outbackmac said:


> Do we have a count on kids attending?


From looking at the list, and if my mind serves my right, I would say there will be about 25, and I don't think I am off maybe 1 or 2.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Crawfish said:


> Jon, I think Lamar has been into the summer rally punch again. We are going to have to watch him real close at the fall rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Carmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


I'm glad someone has some pity for me







And, glad Jon & Jean will be making it to the rally.

Hey, don't watch him too close. He's happier when he's into the punch. Arrrggghhh matey!









C-









p.s. What's a talking pumpkin?? Can we get a repeat for the rally?


----------



## outbackmac

Kyoutback rigged up a wireless speaker and set it in the pumpkin and we could talk to the kids. SMART PUMPKIN AS WE referred to it


----------



## outbackmac

A few post back i suggested doing a sports bar party on sat at the clubhouse couple TVs to watch football games. if we get commitments i will bring chicken wings and maybe some chicken tenders. and who knows what else. Lets see what response we get


----------



## Rollrs45

outbackmac said:


> A few post back i suggested doing a sports bar party on sat at the clubhouse couple TVs to watch football games. if we get commitments i will bring chicken wings and maybe some chicken tenders. and who knows what else. Lets see what response we get


I wouldn't mind a few beers and some wings.









Mike


----------



## fl_diesel

outbackmac said:


> A few post back i suggested doing a sports bar party on sat at the clubhouse couple TVs to watch football games. if we get commitments i will bring chicken wings and maybe some chicken tenders. and who knows what else. Lets see what response we get


Heck yeah! There are some great games that Saturday. Count us in.


----------



## having_fun

Hey all, is this a bike friendly ground? We plan to bring the kids bikes, but does it make sense to bring two adult bikes? I mean, at Topsail, it was manditory because of the size of the campground, beach, etc. Any real need for them here? Thanks


----------



## Katrina

having_fun said:


> Hey all, is this a bike friendly ground? We plan to bring the kids bikes, but does it make sense to bring two adult bikes? I mean, at Topsail, it was manditory because of the size of the campground, beach, etc. Any real need for them here? Thanks


You can stand on the front porch of the office and throw a baseball to any site in the entire CG.
The place really isn't very big at all.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

For the kids, and adults too, judging from last year, THE HAUNTED HOUSE (ROOM) WILL BE OPEN AGAIN!
Brian is bringing some help in the form of his friend Daniel, and they are planning an even better, scary room. Probably won't have the tree bark again, but we will see what they come up with.

Dave


----------



## NC Outbacker

We are looking forward to next weekend. We have not been on the forum in a while. We will be arriving 10-30-08 (we are getting away a day earlier YEAH!) There will be 4-5 of us. We are planning to prepare a meat and a salad of some sort for the potluck. Can't wait to see everyone.
Christy and Kevin McCall


----------



## sleecjr

Its gonna be cold!!!








weather


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

I'm getting so excited about this trip. I went shopping today, bought an extra blanket for the bed, lots of Halloween candy (all I have to do now is hide it from Leon). We've been packing and loading the 5er as we are leaving on MONDAY!!!!!!!








I have to go back to work tomorrow,3 12 hour days







, then we hit the road. Can't wait to see all of you at Smokey Bear Campground. Hope your travels are safe.

Margaret


----------



## outbackmac

mrs Crawfish Are you arriving on Monday/ Hope you got a thick blanket. Leon will sniff out the chocolate. see yopu on Tuesday we leave on sunday


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

outbackmac said:


> mrs Crawfish Are you arriving on Monday/ Hope you got a thick blanket. Leon will sniff out the chocolate. see yopu on Tuesday we leave on sunday


We will arrive at Smokey Bear on Tuesday also. We're stopping overnight near Atlanta on Monday night. I think Leon and Campingnut Lemur have planned on our having dinner together Monday night. Can't wait to see you guys again.

Margaret


----------



## Dreamtimers

AS much as I hate to have to say it, Were going to have to back out also.

I REALLY hate that we will have to miss seeing so many old friends. We've been looking forward to this, seems like forever...

Hope everyone has a great time, and lots of good food. Have a toast to all of us that wanted to be there, but just couldn't make it.
















Here's wishing everyone a safe journey there and back.

Dave


----------



## fl_diesel

Dreamtimers said:


> AS much as I hate to have to say it, Were going to have to back out also.
> 
> I REALLY hate that we will have to miss seeing so many old friends. We've been looking forward to this, seems like forever...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great time, and lots of good food. Have a toast to all of us that wanted to be there, but just couldn't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's wishing everyone a safe journey there and back.
> 
> Dave


Well thats a bummer. We were looking forward to see ya'll again. See you next time!!!


----------



## outbackmac

dave sorry to hear you guys cant make it. At least we were able to hook up at the factory rally.

Tell everyone i said hey


----------



## outbackmac

12 Hours and counting see yea all soon


----------



## Rollrs45

outbackmac said:


> 12 Hours and counting see yea all soon


Get them slushies going !!!!! We're heading out Wednesday morning.......























Mike


----------



## having_fun

So it sounds like there is no need for bikes, even for the kids...

We leave Thursday 12 ish!!!!


----------



## campingnut18

ya'll have a safe trip. have fun until we get in on friday.
hope to make it early, wont know until tomorrow.
lamar


----------



## fl_diesel

having_fun said:


> So it sounds like there is no need for bikes, even for the kids...
> 
> We leave Thursday 12 ish!!!!


I plan to bring the kids bikes. They will have fun riding around and around...


----------



## Rollrs45

fl_diesel said:


> So it sounds like there is no need for bikes, even for the kids...
> 
> We leave Thursday 12 ish!!!!


I plan to bring the kids bikes. They will have fun riding around and around...
[/quote]

We'll bring the little one's bike....... I've elected to leave ours at home. I figure there will be a few hills around and I'm there to relax, not start a new work out program.









Mike


----------



## Crawfish

It is almost 6:00am here and we plan on pulling out around 9:00 am. We plan on pulling as far as Atlanta today, having dinner tonight with Campingnut18, and making the rest of the trip tomorrow to Smokey Bear. Everyone have a safe trip and we will see all of you in the mountains.

Leon


----------



## prevish gang

Drive safe, Leon and have a blast! Hope you've got lots are warm socks. It's gonna be deliciously cold! Wish we were going to be with you guys.

Darlene


----------



## fl_diesel

Crawfish said:


> It is almost 6:00am here and we plan on pulling out around 9:00 am. We plan on pulling as far as Atlanta today, having dinner tonight with Campingnut18, and making the rest of the trip tomorrow to Smokey Bear. Everyone have a safe trip and we will see all of you in the mountains.
> 
> Leon


Have a safe trip. We are supposed to be there tomorrow but have decided to leave the kids in school one more day this week. We will leave right after school tomorrow and drive most of the way to Asheville. We will make the rest of the trip Wednesday morning.

See ya there!


----------



## campingnut18

We did indeed have dinner with the Crawfish'es and they are on their way.









Brrrr, it's cold outside.










C-


----------



## need2mellowout

We've moved up our date and leaving/ getting there Wednesday. Any recommendations on the best/easiest route to campground from Atlanta?

I'm up for the sports bar party on Saturday to watch football games. It's going to be a big weekend for games. We're bringing our electric deep fryer and wings.

We're bringing Jenny's bike but leaving ours home. See ya all soon!


----------



## W4DRR

need2mellowout said:


> Any recommendations on the best/easiest route to campground from Atlanta?


We will be leaving out Thursday AM.
The best way from the northern 'burbs, where we live, would be to head up I-75 all the way to Knoxville. Then take I-40 east to Exit 435 (U.S. 321). Then 321 south to the campground. This looks a little out-of-the-way on the map, but according to the CG people, it is quicker than going through Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg, and having to deal with the traffic.
Also, you will have to take the I-640 bypass around Knoxville, because I-40 is under construction through town.

Bob


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> Any recommendations on the best/easiest route to campground from Atlanta?


We will be leaving out Thursday AM.
The best way from the northern 'burbs, where we live, would be to head up I-75 all the way to Knoxville. Then take I-40 east to Exit 435 (U.S. 321). Then 321 south to the campground. This looks a little out-of-the-way on the map, but according to the CG people, it is quicker than going through Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg, and having to deal with the traffic.
Also, you will have to take the I-640 bypass around Knoxville, because I-40 is under construction through town.

Bob
[/quote]

What he said!!!! We listened to that woman on the GPS and she sent us through some strange places. We plan to return home per Bob's route. But anywho, we are here. Very tired, but excited. There is snow on the mountaintops!!!!! That is a very delightful sight for someone from LA (Lower Alabama), where we might see snow once every 10 years. This is a great campground. Chong, the owner ,is very nice, friendly and accomodating. We have seen fellow Outbackers Sew4fun, Kywoman, Outbackmac and ee4308. sleejr are here but we haven't seen them yet. We're looking forward to seeing everyone else in the next few days. Be safe and we'll leave the light on for you.









Margaret


----------



## Jim Savage

Wednesday Morning at 9:30 we will hit the road... See everybody Thursday Afternoon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

We are leaving Friday about noon.
Plan to go up 411 on the west side to Sevierville, then down to Gatlinburg. Seems no way to avoid the traffic unless we go up to 75.

Dave


----------



## campingnut18

hi dave, we are going to leave friday at 7am. going up i-40 
hope to see you around 2pm.
lamar


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Hi Lamar,

We probably will not leave till noon , as Brian and his friend Daniel are in school til then.
Getting ready Friday AM, there will be a Haunted House (screen room) again.
Have a great trip.
Dave


----------



## 5th Time Around

outbackgeorgia said:


> Hi Lamar,
> 
> We probably will not leave till noon , as Brian and his friend Daniel are in school til then.
> Getting ready Friday AM, there will be a Haunted House (screen room) again.
> Have a great trip.
> Dave


Wish we could join you up there! I bet it is beautiful. Dave - please say Hi to Brian for Justin. If you run into NC Outbacker tell them we said 'Hi'.

Lamar - too bad we couldn't make this one - hopefully we will see everyone at Topsail next summer.

Have a great time and Happy Halloween!


----------



## Jim Savage

If anybody is traveling through norht bound on 75 through North Atlanta please feel free to stop and pick up the whel cover i lost driving through there today. 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Jim,

From your Outback or TV?

Dave


----------



## Jim Savage

outbackgeorgia said:


> Jim,
> 
> From your Outback or TV?
> 
> Dave


from the OB


----------



## outbackmac

After a 6 hour drive were home safe and sound.

A big thanks to all again for a wonderful time. How many days till we meet again.

Was the surgery a success on the Tinman


----------



## Rollrs45

Well, we made it home in one piece and had a great time. Thanks to everyone who helped me out with my big question to Marcy (Some of you gave me encouraging words while some of you kept feeding me drinks...... either way it all helped me calm the nerves). It was great seeing everyone and we look forward to next year.

Mac, bring more slushies next year!!!!!









Mike


----------



## fl_diesel

We made it home in 10 hours total time with only about 8.5 of that driving time. Great to see old friends and make new ones too. Perfect is the one word summary for this rally!!!

congrats Mike and Marcy!


----------



## outbackmac

Visit My Website

Hope this works


----------



## Rollrs45

outbackmac said:


> Visit My Website
> 
> Hope this works


Jerry,

I tried to go to the site and register but somethings not right........ probably me. Anyway, post some pics when you can or we'll just wait for your CD. Thanks bud!

Mike


----------



## need2mellowout

It was great seeing familiar friends and making new ones. We had a blast!

We made it home in four hours plus a little. Smooth sailing on the Interstate's, except for a caravan of Outback's that slowed us up some.

Congratulations to Mike and Marcy!

Anyway off to Ebay and see if anyone is selling a Moonshine Still or figure out how to build one. Can't wait for the next rally.


----------



## z-family




----------



## campingnut18

Awesome pics! We also had a great time ... and will be waiting through the winter season anxiously to go campign again with everyone.

C-


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Jerry,
We're back, no flats, but it was after dark/.

Great photos, in what campgrounds were the Bears?

Dave


----------



## prevish gang

Great pictures. Brings back happy memories our our visit in August.

Darlene


----------



## Wolfpackers

We had a great time. Was good to see old friends and meet some new ones.

Hope everyone had a safe trip home.

Congrats to Mike & Marcy.....don't suppose the wedding will be at a rally ?????

Happy Holidays to all.
Brent & Ava


----------



## tonka

We're Back!!

Wow what a great time! Couldn't have asked for better weather or better friends to share it with. It was great getting to see everyone again, just to bad it ended all too soon.

Jerry..... great pics, especially of the bears! We drove into town yesterday and on our way back (at dusk) we saw four bears! Three cubs and a mom crossing hwy 321 and we were just a couple miles outside Gatlinburg. That was awesome.

Marcy and Mike CONGRATS!! Thanks for letting us share in your joy.









Zoom, Tonka (the dog) says he's sorry he didn't understand the treat part of Trick-or-treating!!







Hope y'all forgive him!! And, Lamar, are your shoes clean yet!









Anyone who missed outbackgeorgia's Haunted House missed out! It was better than last year and twice as big.









Oh yea, the host gave us a parting gift...........here's a hint......... tastes like Apple Pie!!














We'll try to save some for the next rally.

Thanks to everyone who made this happen...........y'all did great! Can't wait to get together again.








Jules (Mrs. T)


----------



## Crawfish

We made it back around 2:00 pm today. Man what a rally. This one ranks up there close to the top. We had a really great time. Congrats Mike and Marcy. Mike you made all of us feel so special to share you and Marcy's happy moment. We wish you and Marcy all the happiest in the world. We can't wait until we can return to the mountains for the next rally.

Leon


----------



## 5th Time Around

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Sure looked beautiful up there. We have never been to Gatlinburg in the fall, only the winter and summer. I wish we could have made it but my DH is so busy this time of year and it really is far from S. FL.

Nice to see the Savages made it all the way up there







Justin says hello to Caleb. Really bummed we didn't get to see OutbackGeorgias haunted house (TT?) and Brian too. We had our own Halloween party and the kids had a great time so I think this will be our tradition now.

Can't wait for Topsail!


----------



## having_fun

Yes, thanks everyone, we had a great time as well. Can't wait to the next rally.

I ended up with this clear liquid stuff, I'll try to save for the next rally, but it turns out the DW enjoyed it that night so much that I may have to hide it!


----------



## ranier1315

The pictures were great. Thanks for posting them. I wish we could have went. Were going to try to make it to next years Halloween bash!


----------



## campingnut18

More pictures??

C-


----------



## Crawfish

I finally got a group picture to post. Thanks Jerry. Everyone is not pictured here. I think about 5 or 6 campers had to leave early and were not able to make the picture.










Leon


----------



## Rollrs45

Crawfish said:


> I finally got a group picture to post. Thanks Jerry. Everyone is not pictured here. I think about 5 or 6 campers had to leave early and were not able to make the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


That sure is a bunch of sexy looking people!

Why do most of them look like they have hangovers?????

P.S. Hey Leon..... the possum says hello!

Mike


----------



## outbackmac

Would this be a first at a OUTBACKERS Rally?


----------



## sleecjr

I just got to upload my photos for the trip.

Fall Rally 2008


----------



## campingnut18

very nice pictures lee.
lamar


----------

